
Show HN: Sketch 3 plug-in for automatically generating html page and CSS styles - zthomas
http://www.gitlogs.com/repos/tudou527/marketch
======
zthomas
Just found this trending on Gitlogs but it was never posted on HN before.
Actually noticing a lot of Chinese Repos trending on Github lately. Most
likely launched on their on their own version of hackernews ;)

